# Long Island New York



## KayVee

Does anyone know of a support group in Long Island, New York?


----------



## James2008

I am a member of a social group called the Friendship Connection. The group is run by a psychotherapist and is for teens and adults who have learning disabilities and suffer from social anxiety. The group usually meets at New York Institute of Technology in Old Westbury on Sunday evenings. Sometimes, we go to Broadway shows, Roosevelt Field, a Mets game, and take overnight trips. In May, we are going to Cape Cod for the weekend.


----------



## QuackQuack

How do you take part in it? Does it actually help?


----------



## James2008

Here is the website: http://www.thefriendshipconnection.org


----------



## conscious

kayvee - depending on where you are and how far you'd like to travel, you can go to meetup.com, i know there hold support group/activities in the city. i've been to a couple of them and it seems pretty cool, but i don't always have the money nor the means to get there. if i remember its the new york shyness and social anxiety group or something close to that.


----------



## bleach

James2008 said:


> Here is the website: http://www.thefriendshipconnection.org


HAHA the little moving man on the website, i love him.

I think i might be a little too old for that group though.


----------



## James2008

bleach said:


> James2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the website: http://www.thefriendshipconnection.org
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA the little moving man on the website, i love him.
> 
> I think i might be a little too old for that group though.
Click to expand...

No you are not too old for the group. I am 42, and I am still in the group. My friend David is 52 and he is in the group.


----------



## keithp

Stuff like that looks fun if you can find it in the right area you know.


----------



## MobiusX

I don't but I'm from Hempstead


----------



## jxlot777

*also looking for a SA group on LI*

I am also looking for a group to help with my SA. I am in Baldwin and would love to know if anyone has found a group either on Long Island or in Manhattan ?

Thanks : - )

Joshua


----------



## QuackQuack

I'd like to find a group or a therapist, too.


----------



## rickey

James2008 said:


> The group usually meets at New York Institute of Technology in Old Westbury on Sunday evenings.


Ewww.....that school sucks, at least for engineering majors. Teachers half-asz their lectures and you wont get the best education when it comes to the liberal arts. When i was talking my english comp classes, every single one of papers was an A+ paper, even if nothing made sense or was off topic. The only thing I liked was it was easy to make friends cause it was a small college. I went to the one in manhattan.

Clearly i went off on a tangent......sorry.


----------



## QuackQuack

Is there a good engineering school around here?


----------



## rickey

QuackQuack said:


> Is there a good engineering school around here?


in long island i have no idea. I know that'll i'll be going to polytech (brooklyn) in a year maybe. I counting on a scholarship or i'll have to pay $35,000 a year.....EEEEKK!


----------



## QuackQuack

yeah someone from my school went there for grad school. maybe i should do that.


----------



## wineandcheese

I am from Long Island as well. I'm too nervous to actually attend a group thing though


----------

